# Hi from Colorado



## CellarDoor (Oct 3, 2010)

Just wanted to say hi.  I joined because I once got some really good advice from a bodybuilder at my gym.  His two sentences helped me loose 40 lbs.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 3, 2010)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*CellarDoor* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## hammercurls (Oct 4, 2010)

Welcome to the board!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Oct 4, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

www.world-pharma.org


----------



## vortrit (Oct 4, 2010)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## CellarDoor (Oct 4, 2010)

Hey, you guys r nice! I expected some kind of hazing.


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Oct 5, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## irish_2003 (Oct 5, 2010)

welcome to ironmagforums!!!


----------



## rocco-x (Oct 16, 2010)

welcome...!


----------



## ParadiseCup (Nov 4, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> Just wanted to say hi. I joined because I once got some really good advice from a bodybuilder at my gym. His two sentences helped me loose 40 lbs.


 Aloha ! i'm from Colorado also. where at in Colorado do you live ?

what were the 2 sentences that the bb told you ?


----------



## superted (Nov 4, 2010)

Excellent choice my friend 

 its a great site with lots of knowledgeable dudes

 If you get a chance come check out my log, link is in my signature always happy to have another bro along for the ride

and feel free to ask away absolutely anything


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 4, 2010)

ParadiseCup said:


> Aloha ! i'm from Colorado also. where at in Colorado do you live ?
> 
> what were the 2 sentences that the bb told you ?


 
I'm in Denver.  How about you?

He said, "Don't be a poosie.  Lift heavy weights like a man."


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 4, 2010)

superted said:


> Excellent choice my friend
> 
> its a great site with lots of knowledgeable dudes
> 
> ...


 
Thanks, man.  I will.


----------



## ParadiseCup (Nov 5, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> I'm in Denver. How about you?


 we live in SE Aurora. do you go to any of the Co NPC shows ?


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 5, 2010)

ParadiseCup said:


> we live in SE Aurora. do you go to any of the Co NPC shows ?



No I haven't yet.  My husband knows some guys that are gonna compete in a show this month, I think.    

So u live in Aurora, but are u from Hawaii?


----------



## ParadiseCup (Nov 8, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> No I haven't yet. My husband knows some guys that are gonna compete in a show this month, I think.


 you should come check it out. We just had a small show yesterday, the Carla Sanchez Fitness Fiesta.This coming Saturday will be the largest and last Co NPC show of the year, it is The Rocky  


> So u live in Aurora, but are u from Hawaii?


yes ma'am


----------



## ATyler (Nov 8, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> Just wanted to say hi. I joined because I once got some really good advice from a bodybuilder at my gym. His two sentences helped me loose 40 lbs.


 Nice I have some family right around thorton. I grew up in Longmont too. Great choice on IM its a great site with some real knowledgeable people.


----------



## SilentBob187 (Nov 8, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> He said, "Don't be a poosie.  Lift heavy weights like a man."



I wish that more women were told this.  More than that I wish they'd follow this advice.  So many come in to my store afraid they're gonna 'get big,' like it can happen by accident if they lift weights.

I would say welcome aboard but you've already found the CT and you're fitting right in.


----------



## IslandGirl (Nov 9, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> I'm in Denver. How about you?
> 
> He said, "Don't be a poosie. Lift heavy weights like a man."


 
lol  That is what the guy said?  lol  Funny.

I'm in Colorado too!  I'm ParadiseCup's other half.  Welcome!


----------



## jbenmedic (Nov 9, 2010)

Welcome Cellar...I'm new here too and everyone's been really cool. Sit back and stay a while.


----------



## ParadiseCup (Dec 1, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> No I haven't yet. My husband knows some guys that are gonna compete in a show this month, I think.


did those guys that your husband knows compete ?


----------



## HavocReign (Dec 8, 2010)

"Don't be a poosie.  Lift heavy weights like a man."

HAHA, I'm glad that did it for you.

Welcome!


----------



## vortrit (Dec 11, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> Hey, you guys r nice! I expected some kind of hazing.



Did you get it yet? LOL.


----------

